
California legislature wants to mandate radio-readable driver's licenses - dlg
http://boingboing.net/2015/09/08/california-legislature-wants-t.html
======
dsfyu404ed
Not that I like it but I'm not surprised. It's not called Commiefornia for no
reason...

